# Please suggest 5 songs that teach you something.



## OmegaSlayer (May 3, 2016)

So...basically I'm a close minded metalhead.
Well, not really close-minded, but mostly I've been learning metal songs of all kind (from 70s hard rock to extreme metal in every form).
As it's rather obvious, I've grow up to a certain kind of phrasing that is peculiar to metal.
And I grew bored of my chops, so I want to expland my vocabulary of licks, chord progressions, phrasings.
And I need some help, I need that you guys suggest me some NON METAL/NON HARD ROCK songs to widen my view of things/chops/music in general.

So...throw me everything, from ethnic music to jazz, to whatever you think has helped you develop your knowledge of music and amount of chops.


----------



## MajorTom (May 3, 2016)

To mess with or expand your sense of timing I would suggest an old Jazz standard like Dave Brubeck's Take Five, it in 5/4 so it has a very interesting timing, in fact I would strongly suggest working your way through the entire Time Out album, as each track has an odd time signature, as in there is not one track on the album that is in 4/4 or 3/3.

Here is the original version:



And here is a really good lesson on how to play a cross between Chet Atkins version of it and the Original:



I would also suggest classical music, anything by Bach, Schumann, and Schubert, these composers will push your sweep picking and arpeggios to the limits.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (May 3, 2016)

How's 6? The Bach cello suites. There are guitar arrangements out there. Look, there's one now!


----------



## Varcolac (May 3, 2016)

Funk:

[Youtubevid]FOx81aG-EN4[/MEDIA]

Pay attention to the bass line, for it shall tutor you in the ways of righteousness.

Folk:

[Youtubevid]yPbCi7eY5TM[/MEDIA]

Repetitive rhythms, melodies, lyrical content. Simplicity. It's sometimes far more effective than going over the top.

Prog:

[Youtubevid]51oPKLSuyQY[/MEDIA]

Speaking of over the top. The contrast between the chaotic opening and the glorious lush harmonies of the main melody around 2:55. The hints of that coming with those a capella "aaaah"s between the atonal shred.

Jazz:

[Youtubevid]J0FcKOfRgvE[/MEDIA]

Solos of majesty. Also the way that the different parts come in, play off each other, and provide structure to the soloists' antics. And the piano player who's not afraid to just vamp a rhythm on his own because he's so far into the groove that he's forgotten it's his turn.

Pop:

[Youtubevid]othSH7Bh6d0[/MEDIA]

Riff. Clean guitar tone and jangly chords but still the power of a well-written and slightly modally ambiguous riff.


----------



## Drew (May 3, 2016)

I'll of a few others, but as a start: 



I LOVE the guitar solo on this. It's barely even a guitar part, a couple notes here and there and some guitar noise, yet it manages (IMO) to be incredibly effective. 

It's a good way to think about guitar as a textural instrument as much as a melodic one.


----------



## cult (May 4, 2016)

Try something by dredg or ANd So I watch you from afar.

Far from metal, still great!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 10, 2016)

After having a long harassing week I'm finally starting to take a look at the stuff.
Thanks guys.
Going slowly through it.

For now I simply took a look at Take Five, taking intervals into account and not tempo.
It's in E minor, the only odd notes I see are an augmented fourth and a diminished seventh during chromaticism...
Still, at a closer look I'm noticing that he avoids the C (the sixth) a lot.
When the sixth is played is always followed by the diminished 7th, which kind of give the vibe that we're in a sort of E Dorian mode.
Correct me if I'm wrong or if I'm seeing stuff in a wrong way.


----------



## Varcolac (May 12, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> After having a long harassing week I'm finally starting to take a look at the stuff.
> Thanks guys.
> Going slowly through it.
> 
> ...



It's in E flat minor.


----------



## Mathemagician (May 12, 2016)

Rodrigo Y Gabriella. Flamenco for metalheads.


Edit: As a follow-up, proper flamenco will make one realize how little they know about the guitar. It's ....ing inspiring! And the idea of playing something that makes girls wanna "shake dat thang" is a novel change of pace. Lol.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 13, 2016)

Varcolac said:


> It's in E flat minor.



I must say that I studied Chet Atkins version from transcription, it wasn't noted he played half-step down.


----------

